# Varathane



## Terri (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi , Just joined today. I have successfully stripped and stained a solid cherry coffee table. Tomorrow I would like to apply varathane. Can I apply an oil varathane with a cloth to prevent sags and brush marks. I would like to use a semi gloss varathane. How many coats and how do I prevent dust particles. Do I sand with fine sandpaper or do I use steel wool.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Terri and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can wipe varathane on, you just get a much thinner coat. i know that Minwax makes a wiping urethane finish. You can use steel wool if you are using oil based but not if you are using water based. Any residual particles will rust. Sanding sponges work well between coats and most finishes are recommended to be sanded between coats for better adhesion. Put enough coats on to create a uniform finish. That will differ from soft woods like pine to hardwoods like oak.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Terri

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Terri said:


> Hi , Just joined today. I have successfully stripped and stained a solid cherry coffee table. Tomorrow I would like to apply varathane. Can I apply an oil varathane with a cloth to prevent sags and brush marks. I would like to use a semi gloss varathane. How many coats and how do I prevent dust particles. Do I sand with fine sandpaper or do I use steel wool.


Hi Terry, welcome.
I prefer to lightly sand with 320 in between coats of clear. This would remove any grain raising & dust nibs. I don't care for steel wool in between coats as it's possible to have some steel wool particles trapped between coats.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I agree sand with a 320 0r finer sponge between coats


----------



## Terri (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks all for your input. I can't seem to get a nice nub free varathane coat. I have countless coats of varathane each time I sanded between coats with 320 sandpaper. I than vacumn the surface with a brush attachment than use a tac cloth. Still end up with dusts nibs.
\ Iv'e used a good quality oil brush, tried wiping it on with clean rag and even used a sponge brush. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Where is the table sitting when drying? Could be airborn particles landing on your finish.


----------

